# New FODMAP dieter - need inspiration & ideas/recipes



## zac1972

I've been on the low FODMAP diet for 2 weeks and have seen an improvement in my IBS-D, not so much with the rush to the loo, but the gas and bloating has reduced significantly. I live in the UK so many of the resources, shopping guides etc that are available for Australia/US are no good to me. I have found a great health food shop about 10 miles away from where I live, where I can buy soy milks/creams, and the best tasting brown rice pasta I've found so far. Every gluten free bread I've tried tastes digusting. I am so stuck on recipes, I'm not a great cook and have always relied on frozen foods and pre-packed meals, I don't mind following recipes but could never work out what ingredients without a recipe to follow. I am now getting bored of eating potatoes and chicken, so am looking for some direction/inspiration to find Low Fodmap recipes. I am pretty sure I am lactose intolerant as seem to get problems if I eat cheese and even butter, I already use lactose free milk. I have a nut allergy, am diabetic so need to watch the sugars and have high cholestoral so need to watch the fat. I am finding that I am skipping meals as just don't know what to eat, this is not doing alot to help stabilise my blood sugars (diabetes) and I know I have to eat regulary. I would love some pasta sauce recipes and meat sauce recipes as I don't really like dry bland foods and think this is why I'm skipping meals as just don't fancy what is on offer.


----------



## Korga

Ah yes, the low-FODMAP diet requires a cooked-from-scratch whole foods approach.You can quick-saute thin sliced meats or vegetables. Add 2 Tablespoons oil to a pan, add vegetables or meats and stir for 5 minutes. Add 1/4 Cup water mixed with 1 teaspoon gluten-free Tamari (Soy Sauce) and a few drops of vinegar. Add a pinch of herbs (Thyme is good) cover & cook for another 5 minutes. Uncover and cook off any remaining liquid. Good with pasta or rice.Another great place to learn to cook is with a One-Pot cookbook. You will have to substitute ingredients per FODMAP requirements but the cooking is the same.http://www.amazon.com/Everything-One-Pot-Cookbook-Delicious-prepare/dp/1598698362/ref=dp_ob_title_bkAlso good over Pasta or brown rice.Don't forget about baking sweet potatoes and acorn squash, and a favorite breakfast of mine is steamed squash, sweet potato, parsnip, ginger and carrots. This can be steamed ahead and stored in the 'fridge. brown in a pan with butter before serving.


----------



## Mr 100

one of the keys to my success with the low fodmap diet is white spelt flour. I use it the same way as ordinary wheat flour, except for breadmaking. I have used it to make a roux for sauces, as a coating before frying fresh fish, cakes, etc. when making bread with spelt flour, it requires only one kneading, so mix and knead, put it into the baking tin, and once it's risen, straight in to the oven. A lot quicker than conventional bread making. I mostly use a breadmaking machine on the low gluten setting.Doves farm make this product and it is widely available, for example in sainsburys [£1.99/kg]. It's in the 'well-being' section.There is also wholemeal spelt flour for those wanting extra fibre. IBS-D ers probably want to avoid excess fibre though.Check the great recipes and other low fodmap products on the Doves Farm website, http://www.dovesfarm.co.uk/While obtaining the white spelt, it's probably worth trying the buckwheat flour too.


----------



## zac1972

Excellent thanks both, will have a look for that book.Thanks Mr 100 for your suggestion, took a look at that site and have come away with many a recipe, unfortunately too many 'sweet' ones also but always good to have the odd treat and won't do the kids any harm to eat gluten free/dairy free cakes occasionally too. Am going to have a go at one of the bread recipes that has good reviews too, I work somewhere I can't cook so need something to take in a packed lunch apart from boring salads every day. Will have to find some recipes for the sauces though as not much on their site, but will have an internet search and see what I can find.


----------



## Korga

An alternative to sandwich bread for lunches is Rice Paper. Soak for a few minutes in warm water, then make a wrap/roll out of whatever you would normally make a sandwich with plus some lettuce and a dash of seasoning or dressing.


----------



## Ripley

Have you tried any fish recipes? I've found that wild salmon goes great with tumeric-flavored rice and steamed chard. Get both your vitamin D AND calcium that way. Quick and easy, too.


----------



## zac1972

Ripley said:


> Have you tried any fish recipes? I've found that wild salmon goes great with tumeric-flavored rice and steamed chard. Get both your vitamin D AND calcium that way. Quick and easy, too.


I don't eat fish/seafood or many meats (I only eat chicken) so makes it all a little more difficult to get a varied choice of foods


----------



## leeniepie

you can use tinned tomatoes/passatta to make sauces and add herbs/chilli/paprika/garam massala etc. just simmer it down till its the consistancy you like.i've made a white sauce from corn flour and soyamilk (lactofree when i was not allowed soya) and vegetable maragarine. look up a basic roux recipe and just substitute ingedients for those above.i'm not a big fan of sauces so i dont know any more im afraid.i make a lot of soup for lunches at work (whatever veg you like simmered in stock and water till soft then pureed til smooth) - the only FODMAP friendly stock cubes i've found are knorr reduced salt chicken ones.i also eat ricecakes and oatcakes with chicken/tuna/marmite instead of samdwhiches, take jacket potatoes and reheat, sometimes i'll take cereal for lunch too


----------



## Colette111

Hey I live in the UK and also am new to the FODMAP diet. I have found that Morrisons have a great section of 'free from' and there is a bread by a brand called 'ds' which is really tasty! I also make a lot of soup. Good luck!


----------



## waterlilybelly

Do you eat rice? I don't know much about UK prices on such things, but here (USA) you can buy a decent rice cooker for not too much money. They turn themselves off when the rice is done, they can cook brown and white rice no problem (use 2x the rice volume for your water measurement for brown rice, 1.5 or less x rice volume for white rice), even the ultra-simple models. Real rice tastes better to me than instant, and it's so easy to cook. (Add a little oil and some FODMAP-safe seasonings for variety. I'm new at this, but here are some different variations: a little saffron & olive oil -- Spanish. a few cardamom pods and black pepper -- Indian. etc.)Some grocery stores carry roasted chickens with only salt and pepper on them, if you eat meat, and at least on the list I have, firm tofu (bean curd) is okay, too. For the latter, take a minute to squeeze some of the water out of it (can press it btw plates), then just simmer or bake it with some wheat-free tamari and a little oil for 10-20min. Add frozen vegetables... done.Best wishes for better health!


----------



## sophiaep

zac1972 said:


> I've been on the low FODMAP diet for 2 weeks and have seen an improvement in my IBS-D, not so much with the rush to the loo, but the gas and bloating has reduced significantly. I live in the UK so many of the resources, shopping guides etc that are available for Australia/US are no good to me. I have found a great health food shop about 10 miles away from where I live, where I can buy soy milks/creams, and the best tasting brown rice pasta I've found so far. Every gluten free bread I've tried tastes digusting. I am so stuck on recipes, I'm not a great cook and have always relied on frozen foods and pre-packed meals, I don't mind following recipes but could never work out what ingredients without a recipe to follow. I am now getting bored of eating potatoes and chicken, so am looking for some direction/inspiration to find Low Fodmap recipes. I am pretty sure I am lactose intolerant as seem to get problems if I eat cheese and even butter, I already use lactose free milk. I have a nut allergy, am diabetic so need to watch the sugars and have high cholestoral so need to watch the fat. I am finding that I am skipping meals as just don't know what to eat, this is not doing alot to help stabilise my blood sugars (diabetes) and I know I have to eat regulary. I would love some pasta sauce recipes and meat sauce recipes as I don't really like dry bland foods and think this is why I'm skipping meals as just don't fancy what is on offer.


Hi Zac, if you want to make pasta sauce, you should look out for something called "tomato passata", which is just roasted, blended and cooked tomatoes. Passata is usually sold in glass bottles and basically it's tomato pasta sauce but it doesn't come with onion powder and other FODMAP foods mixed in like the pasta sauce you'll normally find in the supermarket. You could also buy some garlic infused olive oil (it's a bit pricey but so nice to have that garlic taste without actually eating garlic which we're not allowed) and pan-fry some chopped up capsicum, carrot and green beans in an dash of the olive oil until soft, then add the tomato passata with some salt and pepper, a small pinch of sugar if you're allowed, and simmer for a while. When you think the flavours are right, stir in some basil and you'll have a great Italian veggie pasta sauce. You could put this over rice noodles - that's probably the easiest noodles to find, or if you can, buy a wheat free pasta. Look for one with lots of different flours as these seem to taste the most like normal pasta. Also don't overcook it, or it will be awful - trust me on that.


----------



## Goldfinch

Hi, I'm new here. I developed post infectious IBS-D after a bad stomach flu a month ago and have put myself on a pretty strict Fodmaps diet, including lowfat, no dairy and no wheat. I've been raiding all my cookbooks for ideas and find that Asian food has a lot of fodmaps friendly components. Stir-fry over rice is low-fat and versatile. If you don't do well with a little soy sauce they can still taste good, especially if you are okay with a bit of red pepper flakes or other kinds of heat. Stir-fried cubes of chicken breast are fast and juicy if you cook them over high heat and don't overcook. Bok Choy, green beans, the green part of scallions, carrots, red bell peppers, all work well. I use peanut oil to stir-fry.I find sushi is pretty easily digested, although raw fish might not be for everyone. Vietnamese food is really a gold mine. Many dishes don't use any soy sauce, although many do use fish sauce and I'm not sure whether that is fodmaps friendly, although in very small quantities it seems to be fine for me. Lots of the recipes use rice noodles. Today I made a simple salad with cooled cooked rice noodles, shredded cucumber, cilantro, carrot, shredded chicken and a garnish of chopped peanuts. If anyone wants the recipe for the dressing I can provide it. What's nice about Asian food is that most stir-fry dishes don't depend on onions for depth of flavor. I haven't added garlic to my dishes yet, but the technique of sauteing garlic in the hot oil just for flavor and then discarding it might be friendlier than actually ingesting the garlic.Here's one of my favorite ways to make a tomato sauce with good quality fresh tomatoes when in season: Dice or chop tomatoes, put in a bowl, making sure you don't lose any of the juice. Add a little salt, stir, let sit 15 minutes or so to get the tomatoes to release more juice. Then add a modest amount of flavorful olive oil, a little pepper if you like, and some shredded fresh basil. This is NOT a cooked sauce! Serve over white rice. A favorite variation is to use butter instead of oil, if butter is okay with you.Since I'm very new at this, I am still trying to sort out all the stuff about diet, but even a few days seems to be helping so far. Glad I discovered this network!


----------



## k-la

I realize that I am writing on this page many months after the last post, but I found all the suggestions helpful. I just started the FODMAPS diet one week ago and have been eating lot of takeout sushi and basil rolls with rice paper. I will try to learn to use the rice paper. I also want to learn a recipe for pad Thai with the rice noodles. I had knee surgery recently and am crutches, so I haven't cooked much. I have been eating lots of sandwiches on toasted Spelt bread which is good. Cut up cantelope and citrus. Premade gluten free products from Whole Foods. One of those that I liked were "Morning Glory " muffins in the frozen section. I never thought I would try a gluten free diet because I love carbs and already have eliminated lactose and coffee and alcohol from my diet. But I'm desperate with bad IBS symptoms and so I very much appreciate the info sharing about what others on the diet have found worthwhile.


----------



## HealthIsWealth

Wow, these are great cooking ideas. I'm new to the low fodmaps diet too, just started about a week ago. I'm trying to wean myself off of a liquid diet and see if I can tolerate the foods in the fodmaps group because I've had either allergy reactions or sensitivities to a lot of the foods that I ate before.

I like being creative with new foods, but I don't like for recipes to take hours to complete. Today I made a simple gluten-free fodmaps pizza for lunch that only took 10 minutes and tasted pretty darn good.

http://public.fotki.com/trinity8mod8/cooking/p1016504.html

Ingredients:

1 Gluten-free Black Rice Tortilla

4-5 Tbsp Spaghetti Sauce

2 oz Raw, Cultured Cheddar Cheese

1/2 Precooked Beef Sausage

Directions:

1. Spread spaghetti sauce on tortilla

2. Use a grater to distribute cheese on pizza

3. Place in oven for 5 minutes (for cheese to melt)

4. Cut thin sausage slices for pizza topping


----------



## Skelty1

Hi all! I am new to this whole thing. Recently had rotator cuff surgery so haven't been in the kitchen. Much. Can u eat out with this syndrome and has anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## russellstevenn

I should realize that certain snacks in certain ton, but I still have some bad days so I need to figure out which foods really affect me! *....* Prefer foods that are high in glucose and low in fructose, particularly root *....* your playground, and you're seeing familiar surroundings with new eyes. *....* Moving on, you can get inspired by Melicious' tasty list of paleo recipes, and the Frozen Youghurt's

frozen yoghurt solution


----------



## ibsad

My life has changed completely! Three months ago, I was in agony. Today I have absolutely no symptoms! I can't tell you how wonderful it is.

I am doing a FODMAP and SCD mixture, I started with SCD and realized I needed to be more restrictive.

I am also lactose intolerant and cannot have any at all, ever again.

I can't tolerate raw veggies and can only eat low fructose fruits.

My dinners are typically pretty boring. I always make more at each meal so that I have leftovers for lunch the next day (I never eat breakfast).

Here are some examples of my meals:

Chicken, Fish, Pork or Beef, either baked or fried in a pain with olive oil or butter, lemon or lime juice (fresh), salt and pepper and if I feel like it I grate up some garlic. I make enough for myself and my husband and leftovers for the next day.

Frozen veggies that I can just throw in a pot of boiling water, there is nothing easier than this! My staples are green beans and brocoli.

Fresh veggies that I usually pan fry in olive, coconut or avocado oil. I spice with salt, pepper, lemon and maybe garlic. Zuchini, carrots, kale, spinach, swiss chard, bok choy.

I make sure that my veggies are 2/3rds of my entire meal and that meat is 1/3rd. I track all my foods in myfitnesspal and if I try anything new, I document my reaction to it.

Work meals are always leftovers from the night before.

Snacks are low fructose fruit and a few times a week I have almonds. (all natural almonds with NO OIL on them)

My life has changed since eating this way. I don't eat very fancy and tend to cook simply rather than making recipes. I don't like spending a lot of time cooking so this works for me.


----------



## ibsad

A quick and easy meal I do for lunch some days or even dinner if I'm lazy, is throw a couple eggs in the pan (try to find a local person selling eggs, so much healthier than storebought!) and heat up some leftover veggies. Sunny side up eggs with veggies to dip in the yolk. MMM so good. I used to love toast and runny eggs, was my favourite breakfast ever so this is an adequate substitution.

Also it is a good idea to keep hard boiled eggs in the fridge, with a bit of sea salt they make a great snack. Our next project is pickled eggs.


----------

